# monitor and send trap



## nazari (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

I want to set snmp.conf that send trap when CPU temperature is high or system info such as location is changed with monitor command. *T*his command added in snmpd.conf for monitor and send trap when interface is down:

```
Monitor -r 60 -e linkDownTrap "Generate linkDown" ifOperStatus == 2
```

So OID for CPU temperature is bigipCpuTempHigh (1.3.6.1.4.1.3375.2.4.0.4) and value is bigipNotifyObjMsg : display string

*B*ut how use this OID on monitor command?

Can someone help me?


----------

